
How China Really Beat the Virus-Optically Detecting Asymptomatic Carriers - teslaAC
This is not verified but I am working on screening COVID19 asymptomatic patients and I suspect I know how this is being sorted so quickly.<p>We know now that 50-75% of infected do not have symptoms so we were confused how they managed to track asymptomatic cases.<p>The virus may infect the fine capillaries in the face regardless of fever, etc.<p>It is very easy to identify the corona &quot;blush&quot;: 3 rings: one sharp spot on each cheek and a pale ring of light skin around the mouth.<p>FLIR, military optics, etc can be used to do this long range.<p>I have attached some color adjusted images of the corona &quot;blush&quot; to help understand:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;dXz52rR<p>Go on New York, Florida or Seattle Instagram&#x2F;Twitter and review recent seflies, isnt it strange that 20%+ of selfies in highly infected states have the 3 rings?
======
quietthrow
This sounds like the Will Smiths movie - I am Legend

